

Screwing up as a motivator - mfukar
http://agitakis.blogspot.com/2010/07/fucking-up-as-motivator.html

======
frossie
_I had no idea what a "sha-bang" is. I've plowed through it and I never
noticed it. If you're wondering, it's the "#!" magic number at the start of
bash scripts. I know, what the hell, right?_

There are definite geographic variations on that. I pretty much universally
encountered "hash pling" early on, and did a real double take the first time I
heard it called something else. Why would anybody raise this in a test, I have
no idea.

